# hot hot hot completing a prohormone with beef or pork oil



## skylerman (Jun 3, 2018)

this is relatively simple. render some pork fat or beef fat if your islam. heat gently some tribulus or prohormone in the oil.  if you want to make this testoterone mental health friendly disolve a teaspoon of baking soda into some water and mix it into the oil with glycerine 5 drops.


----------

